# Connessione adsl

## Gmalex

Salve,

ho appena installato Gentoo e volevo far andare la mia connessione adsl. Così ho installato rp-pppoe e ho dato il comando

adsl-setup. Ho impostato tutti i parametri: nessun dns, nessun "demand name" (che non so che vuol dire), nessun firewall,

eth0 come scheda di rete (è una SidiNet 10/100 Fast PCI Adapter, col chip RTL 8139),.....e poi ho dato il comando adsl-start.

Mi comincia a stampare lentamente dei puntini fino a quando mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     ................TIMED OUT
> 
>     /usr/sbin/adsl-start: line 194: 2349 Terminated $CONNECT "$@" >/dev/null 2>&1
> ...

 

Allora provo a dare "adsl-connect" per avere + informazioni sull'errore:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     Using interface ppp0
> 
>     Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0
> ...

 

Ripetendomelo all'infinito a meno che io non prema CTRL+C.

Dando ifconfig mi spunta:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     lo Link encap:Local Loopback
> 
>     inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
> ...

 

Allora do il comando /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start e lui la carica correttamente.

Nel kernel, io ho compilato tutti i moduli riguardanti la scheda RealTek; dando "dmesg | grep 8139" mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)
> 
>     8139cp: pci dev 00:09.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip
> ...

 

Inoltre, quando ho installato Gentoo, dando semplicemente "adsl-setup" e configurandolo alla stessa maniera di come l'ho

configurato dopo da Gentoo dell'hd, e successivamente "adsl-start" la connessione ha funzionato.

Il file /etc/conf.d/net conteneva:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     iface_eth0="dhcp"
> 
> 

 

Dando lsmod dal LiveCD con la connessione attiva mi diceva due moduli riguardanti la mia scheda di rete: "8139too" e "mii".

Allora ho riavviato e ho bottato da Gentoo dell'hd: ho provato allora a ricompilare il kernel scegliendo come [M] i moduli

della RealTek. Successivamente ho modificato il file /etc/conf.d/net come quello del LiveCD (iface_eth0="dhcp"). Ho riavviato

e ho dato caricato il modulo della RealTek. Ho provato a connettere ma non funzionava lo stesso. Do "lsmod" e vedo che non

c'è quel secono modulo del'RTL "mii". Ho pensato che quel modulo fosse necessario per la connessione; ho fatto una ricerca

con Google e ho visto che esattamente si tratta di Media Indipendent Interface e viene usato nei sistemi BSD per non so chè.

Cmq, decido di ricompilare il kernel includendo quel modulo li....ma quel modulo lì non lo trovo nel menuconfig, dove sta

messo?

Ho fatto un "less .config | grep MII" ma non trova nessun modulo mii...trova solo "CONFIG_MPENTIUMII" che non c'entra niente.

Ho rovistato nella certella /include dei sorgenti dek kernel e ho visto che esiste un mii.o. Ma come faccio a compilarlo come

modulo nel kernel?

C'è chi mi ha detto che non ho bisogno di quel modulo, altri m'hanno detto che per connettermi il kernel deve avere il

telephny support, insomma, le ho provate tutte; che devo fare?

----------

## malteo

```
8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: pci dev 00:09.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26
```

Penso che il problema sia qui!

Compila nel kernel come modulo l'altro driver (8139too) e caricalo

```
modprobe 8139too
```

esplicitamente, usando questo la tua scheda ethernet dovrebbe funzionare alla perfezione...

Good luck  :Smile: [/code]Last edited by malteo on Sun Dec 07, 2003 5:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stuart

dal manuale di installazione:

Se usate PPPoE per connettervi a internet, avrete bisogno delle seguenti opzioni nel kernel (built-in o preferibilmente come moduli): "PPP (point-to-point protocol) support", "PPP support for async serial ports", "PPP support for sync tty ports". Le due opzioni relative alla compressione non guastano ma non sono propriamente necessarie, così come l'opzione "PPP over Ethernet", che potrebbe essere usata solamente da rp-pppoe quando configurate il kernel in modalità PPPoE.

li hai messi, vero?

io col portatile e la tua stessa scheda il mii non ce l'ho proprio..........

basta il 8139too

----------

## stefanonafets

Riguardo al modulo mii avevo notato che nn c'è nel kernel 2.4, mentre nel 2.6 esiste.

Cmq non è un problema. 

Mi sa che il problema sta nel fatto che cerca di caricarti il modulo 8139C+ invece dell'8139too , che è quello esatto (come del resto faceva notare CortoMaltese).

Dai un'occhiata alla conf. del kernel seguendo i consigli di CortoMaltese e stuart.

----------

## teknux

veramente per il 2.4 il modulo mii c'è...

```

phantom root # lsmod | grep mii ; uname -sr

mii                     2560   0  [8139too]

Linux 2.4.20

```

ma non ricordo cosa attivai in fase di configurazione (se non sbaglio nell'help relativo al modulo 8139too dovrebbe essere specificato. o nel caso guardare il relativo file della documentazione)  :Razz: 

saluti,

tek[/code]

----------

## MyZelF

Come raccontavo, più o meno, qui, ho avuto lo stesso problema su un pc con KT600 e una scheda di rete con chip realtek. Anche nel mio caso il CD1 di gentoo non dava problemi mentre con vanilla-sources, ck-sources e gentoo-sources ottenevo il tuo stesso errore (modulo 8139too caricato apparentemente senza problemi, errori relativi a 8139cp e scheda di rete comunque NON funzionante). Ho risolto passando al 2.6, ma non ho provato i gs-sources (se non sbaglio è il kernel utilizzato dal CD1 di gentoo).

Hai verificato se la scheda di rete funziona? Credo che i tuoi problemi nel configurare la connessione dipendano da questo.

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> veramente per il 2.4 il modulo mii c'è... 

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

